# Linda Parelli loses West Point?



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Completely agree with you there franknbeans, not a fan, but what an awful thing to happen.

Thought are with her.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

What happened? I haven't heard anything about this, then again I'm not in the Parelli "loop".


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

All I know is what I posted. Hoping someone here may know more.


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

so sad i googled and found nothing keep me posted. so sad.


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

finally found it on google and its posted on her FB. :-( my prayers are with her in this terrible time of loss.


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

I seen it on ParelliConnect earlier, just that there was an accident & he died soon after 

RIP Westy, Thoughts send out to the Parellis <3


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm not a Parelli fan either, but my condolences for their loss. 

Another google search brought up another forum saying that rumor has it he spooked and went through a gate.


----------

